# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  وفاة زوجة الراحل سامى عز الدين ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توفيت الى رحمة مولاها صباح هذا اليوم زوجة الراحل/ سامي عز الدين ووالدة الدكتور / معتز سامي
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وجعل الجنة مثواها 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## مناوي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون 
لها الرحمة والمغفرة 
وان يسكنها فسيح جناتة 
وان يتغمدها بواسع رحمتة 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون 
*

----------


## سامرين

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلى العظيم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها وتقبلها القبول الحسن .
*

----------


## بحاري

*انا  لله وانا اليه راجعون  اللهم أرحمها  واغفر لها  وادخلها فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون 
لها الرحمة والمغفرة 
وان يسكنها فسيح جناته
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا حول الله ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم 
ان لله وان اليه رجعون اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واحسن نزلها وكانت عظيمة حقا ولولاها لما خرج من بيتها رجل عظيم الا وهو المرحوم سامى عزالدين اللهم ارحمهم واغفر لهم واحسن اليهم واجعل البركة فى زريتهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العطيم


انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..

*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعل مثواها الجنه
وسع مدخلها ويسر حسابها وثبتها عند السؤال
وعلي السراط واحشرها مع الصديقين والشهداء
وصبر اهلها وذويها واجعل البركه فيهم
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون . نسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة والتعزية موصولة لأبنائهـــا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. اللهم  اغفرلها وأرحمها  وادخلها فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واجعل الجنة مثواها
صادق التعازي لاسرة المرحوم سامي عزالدين ونرجو ان يلهمهم المولى عز وجل الصبر وحسن العزاء

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

توفيت الى رحمة مولاها صباح هذا اليوم زوجة الراحل/ سامي عز الدين ووالدة الدكتور / معتز سامي
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وجعل الجنة مثواها 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العظيم 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون لها الرحمة والمغفرة
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون... لانقول الا مايرضى الله فلله ما اعطي ولله ما اخذ... اللهم أغفر لها وارحمها ووسع مدخلها واكرم نزلها واحشرها مع الصديقين والشهداء واجعل قبرها روضة من رياض الجن... وان يجعل البركة فى ذريتها ويلهم الها وذويها الصبر وحسن العزاء...
                        	*

----------


## musta2011

*اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها واجعل مثواها الجنه

وكرم نزلها اللهم اغسلها بالماء والثلج والبرد واجعلها في الفردوس الاعلي
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الله يرحمها ويغفر لها ويدخلها الجنة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## سامى عبدالحميد

*أنَ لله وأنَ اليه راجعون-- اللهم ارحمها واكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها واسكنها فسيح جناتك
*

----------


## عماد صديق

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون . نسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

* نسأل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*​  اللهم اغفر لها و ارحمها و عافها و اعف عنها و اكرم نزلها ووسع مدخلها واغسلها بالماء و الثلج و البرد و نقها من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

وابدلها بدار خير من دارها و أهلاً خير من اهل وادخلها الجنة وأعذها من عذاب القبر و من عذاب النار ... 

*

----------


## ياسر عباس

* ..انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ..اللهم أغفر لها وارحمها ..
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واسكنها فسيح جناتك
وألهم آلها وزويها الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## senba

*تقبلهم الله فى جناته ونعيمه وغفر لهما
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها واسكنها فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء والهم اهلها وزويها الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون 
لها الرحمة والمغفرة 
وان يسكنها فسيح جناتة 
وان يتغمدها بواسع رحمتة 
انا لله وانا الية راجعون
*

----------


## الرايقة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
لها الرحمة والمغفرة 
وان يسكنها فسيح جناتة 
وان يتغمدها بواسع رحمته
انا لله وانا الية راجعون
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اللهم اغفر لها وارحمها 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابولين

*إنا لله وإنا إلية راجعون 
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمتة 
*

----------

